# Picking out prizes for our Ducks Unlimited Dinner



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Spent last evening planning and picking prizes for the different events for our March Duck Unlimited Dinner.

We get flyers from many of the manufacturers ...along with discount price lists. 

As many people already have rifles and shotguns we try to find something different,... with a little bling....

Ruger...
Check this out, we ordered a couple of these....seem pretty cool to me...
Would you buy a $20 buck raffle ticket ?....LOL



https://www.ruger.com/products/markIV2245Lite/specSheets/43915.html


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Yep for a chance to wina $600 gun yeppers


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm not seeing the attraction.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I'm not seeing the attraction.


I think it might be for a different demographic than you. 

when I was at the shop getting my son a new bow 2 weeks ago , there were some ladies in and they gravitated to the colored small handguns.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I'm not seeing the attraction.


+1


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> I think it might be for a different demographic than you.


Even if it was a more normal color, I see no need for porting the barrel shroud.
It removes a tiny amount of weight, but makes it much harder to clean.

I do like the rail on top, but I'd also want a longer barrel

I used to have an AMT MK III clone with an 8" heavy barrel that was a lot of fun to hunt squirrels with, but it wasn't too reliable so I sold it.


----------



## MELQ (Feb 27, 2011)

I would. Just because it's pretty doesn't mean it cant put a hole in something


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Even if it was a more normal color, I see no need for porting the barrel shroud.
> It removes a tiny amount of weight, but makes it much harder to clean.
> 
> I do like the rail on top, but I'd also want a longer barrel
> ...


So....does that mean you wouldn't spend $20 bucks on a ticket?


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

If the point is to attract new members and more participation I think you’re on point with this.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

hunter63 said:


> So....does that mean you wouldn't spend $20 bucks on a ticket?



I'm saying I wouldn't buy a $20 raffle ticket for that gun or pretty much any gun. Maybe 2-3-5-10-20 $1 tickets for a gun but never $20 per ticket.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I'll take one!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

hunter63 said:


> So....does that mean you wouldn't spend $20 bucks on a ticket?


Not if there were other prizes being raffled.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

mmoetc said:


> If the point is to attract new members and more participation I think you’re on point with this.


Yeah....The dinner is a membership event...most new members are mostly guest of existing members...or groups and corporate tables of 10 when the companies buy the tickets.

Dinner ticket include membership for Ducks Unlimited as well as the dinner...which is generally prime rib and chicken....and sides... 

Dinner tickets are limited to 350....and we fill the house....
Our group have been doing this for 28 years.

All of the work is by volunteers and the actually money going for habitat and wildlife is about 83%..better than most non-profit organizations. 
Yeah, there are paid state and national officers and staff..... and advertising .....but are mostly corporate sponsored. 
http://www.ducks.org/

Fun group, and fun time.....


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

hunter63 said:


> Yeah....The dinner is a membership event...most new members are mostly guest of existing members...or groups and corporate tables of 10 when the companies buy the tickets.
> 
> Dinner ticket include membership for Ducks Unlimited as well as the dinner...which is generally prime rib and chicken....and sides...
> 
> ...


Been to more than a few such events. I’ve seen otherwise rational people spend a lot of money on raffle tickets to brag about what they won. Other than obvious collector guns it’s often things like this or youth guns that attract a lot of attention. I think it’s because dad often can’t convince mom to spend x dollars on more guns for the youngsters or her but if you win one who can complain? And it’s for a great cause. Everything isn’t for everyone, as some here will point out, but having something for everyone keeps everyone interested.

Good luck.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Not if there were other prizes being raffled.


Didn't see this I was typing....
Other raffles:
Freezer and 1/2 pig
Sports package with memorabilia and game tickets ( packages for Wisconsin several pro sports
Patio package, grill, Yeti cooler, table & chairs, fire pit and patio heater....several gift cards for food store included. 
Lake Michigan and Canadian fishing charters. 
Tool raffles ....Snap on and Stihl
Boat and trailer...Main prize...tickets come with the dinner ticket....but y can buy more.
Wingspan bucket raffle (chinese buckets)........bunch of tickets...you can put then in any bucket.
Silent auction
Live auction...including hunting dogs...bought 3 myself over the years...
Walk around during dinner. couple of low end gun chances for 5 bucks.
And the "gun boards"....3 boards 5 guns per board....generally the biggest seller... 

Several more....I missing a few .....something for everyone....We will get your money somehow....LOL


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

mmoetc said:


> Been to more than a few such events. I’ve seen otherwise rational people spend a lot of money on raffle tickets to brag about what they won. Other than obvious collector guns it’s often things like this or youth guns that attract a lot of attention. I think it’s because dad often can’t convince mom to spend x dollars on more guns for the youngsters or her but if you win one who can complain? And it’s for a great cause. Everything isn’t for everyone, as some here will point out, but having something for everyone keeps everyone interested.
> 
> Good luck.


Yup....and we do take credit cards........


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

only been to one it was a fun night out , the guy who owned a bakery had his hole family there I would guess he handed everyone a hundred dollar bill to buy raffle tickets our handed them each that many raffle tickets , that table won more than any other but he easily dropped 1500 between dinner and tickets they won 2 guns and a framed print or three. but at the end of the day I would wager he wrote most all of it off as a business expense.

you can make a donation to DU as a business and your kids can win guns as a result but you can't break out the company check book and buy your kids rifles that cost less than what you donated , so it works for them.

my daughter bought a sweet little marlin 22 that has a DU duck carved in the walnut stock , some one won it and was selling it at a gun show.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

If people don't like that .22 posted....we have about 35 other guns as various prizes....
The Shariff and friends....always come with a table full...
(so the is some low key politicking going on... but his money is good....LOL)

Just a fun night....


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

I’ve been to DU dinners all over and one of the best was the Tyler, Texas dinner. Great BBQ, tons of prizes, 50 or better guns, countless calls, decoys and more. Generates a lot of revenue. Won a browning gold there 3 years ago.


----------

